# Isnt beekeeping fun!!!



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I didn’t know they had mud in Florida?  I thought it was just a big sand bar. At least the sun was shinning.


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

I think Trevor is in cheese country this summer


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

It would be funner with a load of bees, un-netted.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

AllFloridaBeeRemoval said:


> I think Trevor is in cheese country this summer


Nothing like that Wi. mud.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Hardly any mud on the truck yet, is it really stuck?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

JBJ said:


> Hardly any mud on the truck yet, is it really stuck?


The truck sank down to the axels, alot of mud underneath not much on the sides. A friend came and pulled me out.


----------

